# WICHTIG: Neues Windows Update verhindert Start von e!cockpit



## KingHelmer (12 Januar 2018)

Falls ihr das neueste Windows Update noch nicht installiert habt, so lasst es vorerst sein.
Das Windows Update installiert auch die neue Framework Version 4.7.1 welche wiederum als Grund vermuted wird, weshalb e!cockpit nicht mehr startet.

Der WAGO support hat mir diese Infos zukommen lassen mit den passenden Beschreibungen bei Microsoft:

WAGO arbeitet an einer Lösung, doch diese wird kurzfristig nicht verfügbar sein.
Ein Workaround ist das deinstallieren von Net Framework, oder verwenden einer virtuellen Windows maschine mit einer älteren windows version.

Grüße und schönes Wochenende, 
Flo


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4055532/security-and-quality-rollup-for-the-net-framework-3-5-1-4-5-2-4-6-4-6


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4074906/typeinitializationexception-or-fileformatexception-error-in-wpf-apps-t


----------



## KingHelmer (19 Januar 2018)

Update:

Ein Workaround ist erschienen für welches eine "korrigierte" font Datei im Framework Ordner ersetzt werden muss.
Hierzu einfach bei WAGO anfragen.

Das Workaround funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) problemlos.

Grüße und schönes Wochenende, 
Flo


----------

